# Overclocking Noob + PC With Potential!



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

System Specs:

Hardware:
Mobo: Asus Striker II Extreme Bios - 1104
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650
RAM: 4GB [4x1GB] OCZ DDR3 Platinum Edition OCZ3P13331G
PSU: Corsair HX1000 Watt
GPU: EVGA Nvidia GTX 280
Case: Danger Den Double Wide

Cooling:
CPU: EK Supreme LT
GPU: Danger Den Tieton w/ Copper Backplate
Chipset: Stock Fusion Block
Radiator: Fesser Exchanger Tripple 120MM
Pump: Laing DDC 12v
Reservoir: EK Dual Bay Spin
Tubing: Mostly 1/2" ID some 3/8 "ID
Fans:
Front: 6x120MM 
Back: 4x90MM, 3x120MM
Ram: OCZ Ram Cooler Rev 1

Temps:
Using Everest for everything but the Cpu im using Core Temp
Idle
Core 0:Low-35 High-40
Core 1:Low-24 High-27
Core 2:Low-37 High-37
Core 3:Low-37 High-37
MCP:51
SPP:43
Mobo:23
GPU:37
GPU Memory:30
GPU VRM:31


Stress Testing with Prime95 for 45 minutes.

I would like to hit atleast 4GHz+ Im not a complete idiot with computers, overclocking is just new to me.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

You need to run Prime95 much longer than 45min. To fully test your system Prime95 needs to run for at least 4-6hrs and then once you have fine tuned your Overclock you need to run Prime95 for 24hrs, especially if you intend to Overclock that much.

This will ensure your system is stable and your CPU has had enough time to reach its true temperature.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I agree with my team mate Aus Karlos prime 95 for 45 minutes is not a decent stress test. I always run it for 7 hours when I overclock, some people run it for 24 hours.

A stress test can show no errors in a 6 hour test in my experience. So you need to run it for atleast 6 preferably 7.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

i know i was just simply showing my temps under load. It is in no way overclocked yet.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

What are your Overclocking settings, CPU multi, RAM multi, FSB freq, voltages ect..


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

I haven't gotten to overclocking anything yet the only thing that isnt default at the moment is my mem voltage. Im still reading up on everything, so any help is great


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok so I tried overclocking and after kicking it up to 1560 my computer now isnt recognizing the HDD that I have Windows 7 On...


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

I have Vista and 7 installed [7 On my SSD and Vista on my one of my HDD]. My SSD is showing up in bios but when I boot up all it shows is my copies of Vista. I just booted into Vista and my SSD shows up in My computer and I can access all of the files.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

1560? What did you change? Jumping the clock speeds up to high to fast is an accident waiting to happen.
Slow and steady is the approach to OC.
Start by maxing out the CPU multi and adjusting the FSB frequency to bring the Core clock back down to stock. Then up the frequency by 5mhz and boot. Run a quick Prime95 test to ensure its stable and then repeat the process.
Repeat until your unable to boot to windows take the FSB back down 5mhz and increase the CPU voltage by 1 notch. With stock voltages i wouldn't expect it to boot past a 30mhz increase to FSB.
Run Prime95 agian for 30-1hr and if stable start increasing the FSB again.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

I have memory linked and synced, and the FSB is only oced 5MHz to 1339
Yet Windows 7 is still not showing when I select an OS. I am able to boot into a copy of Vista though.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

This tends to happen with some boards so your not alone. Is your Motherboard running the latest BIOS (Do not update the BIOS though any OS). Usually the latest update fixes some small issue like this.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

no the newest bios is 1303. I tried updating but EZFlash wouldnt let me. Ill try again though.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Unable to load directory
It may cause by too many .bin files in the directory
Please move some .bin files to another directory

The bios file is on a thumb drive which is plugged in on the back of the PC


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh and apparently my copy of 7 is on a HDD rather than my SDD. Ill have to change that sooner or later.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

YAY! Windows 7 just reappeared


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

ive got it overclocked to 1354 still booting.
So when it doest clear post i need to change just bring the cpu voltage up 1 notch from auto since it is on Auto by default now?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Please dont use Software to update your BIOS it can cause system instability and if your PC crashes during the update the BIOS will be flashed incorrectly leaving you with a dead PC.

Here is a bootable CD i have made with your BIOS update already in there, just open the img file with a program like Nero and Burn to a CD (Not DVD). Restart your PC with the CD in the drive and follow the on-screen instructions.

*WARNING*
BIOS flashing is risky no matter how careful you are, things can just go wrong. So update at your own risk.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Alrighty. Thanks Ill get on that right now.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Its telling me its an invalid or unsupported image file format.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

When upping the FSB without an error how long should I run Prime95?


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Ive got my FSB to 1399 and no crashes and Prime 95 has been passed Test 1 every time. Still Moving forward.
Thanks for all of the help so far by the way.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Had an error in Prime95. My CPU voltage is on Auto. What should I change it to?


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

is your ram running in sync? 1:1
if you up the fsb does the mem go up as well, if so you have to unlink it and/or set it on a divider to slow it down. your ram is 1333, 1399 might be it's limit


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes it is linked. Ive read a little about the ram though, Ive heard of people hitting 1600 stable with this ram.


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

i usually focus on one and then pull the other up. meaning that i start overclocking the cpu and relax the ram and then relax the cpu and pull the ram up. just to find where the sweet spot for each is and then up both until i am happy or smoke appears.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

I see. Well Im back at defaults for today. Ill prolly work on it again tomorrow. Hopefully Ill have even more help by then


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

You need to find your Default CPU voltage level. What does Everest report it at under Sensor. Get your CPU to full-load by Running Prime95, this will display its default voltage.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

The CPU is at 1.26 under load with Prime95 with default Bios settings.
How long should I run Prime95 after I bump up the FSB every time?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Only for about 45mins, if there's an error in that much short of a time then you defiantly have an unstable system.
When the system fails to bootup after tweaking the FSB, up the voltage to about 1.28v, if it fails again then up it to 1.3v. If it still fails you should have a FSB voltage control, ONLY increase this by 1 notch. The FSB can not take much extra voltage but it does get rid of alot of system instability.
If your system still fails to boot, back everything down 1 notch and bootup.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

So in actuality with this method it will take quite a long time to achieve 4.00 GHz because of all the Prime95. Is the Prime95 necessary EVERY time?


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

And since all of my voltages are on auto, should I just take them all[or just certain ones] down when theyre under load and enter them in the Bios? Specifically the FSB.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Im going in intervals of 10 by the way, just for the sake of the time.
I was running a test at 1348 my PC froze so I upped the Memory Voltage to 1.68.
Im running Prime 95 again.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

ok, take the DDR3 voltages back below 1.65v. Anything higher and the chips fry within hours.

Obtaining 4ghz takes many people about a week. During that time many people stop at a certian clock speed. Say 3.8ghz. They fully test their system out for a week under real world conditions to ensure its stability. Like running games or doing their usual routine on their PC, in that time errors in the CPU could crop up and adjusting voltages usually fixes them. You cant reach 4ghz to fast you can end up frying your system, taking it in steps ensures your hardware is upto the task.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

They are rated at 1.8 though.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Many companies rate their RAM at 1.8v but many burn out far to quickly above 1.65v. My RAM can easily run at 2000mhz @ 1.64v 
If you read your Manufacturer manual on your Motherboard it states that the DIMM slots on the Rampage can only support upto 1.65v.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Im using the Asus Striker II Extreme.
What should I set it to?


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Ive got some OCZ Gold Series PC3 12800 here that I used to use but I had a bunch of problems. My comp kept freezing. Im wondering if i should use it instead. TheyreOCZ3G16004GK


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh sorry thats what i meant. The DDR3 memory controllers on the new M/B that support the i7 Processor have a max rating of 1.65v. Drop the voltage down even if it means dropping the frequency of the RAM. You cna make up for the frequency loss later when tightening the RAM timings.

So whats your current overclocking config. 
CPU Multi
FSB
RAM Multi
CPU clock Speed
ect
ect


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Im testing this right now.
It failed to post so I upped the CPU Voltage to 1.7 and it passed post.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

PC froze after before 15 minutes of Prime 95.
It seems to always freeze when I dont set my Ram voltage manually.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

For some reason my entire bios reset on its own...
I redid everything and set my ram to 1.64v


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Have you typed down the correct CPU voltage because 1.7v is extremely high i mean insanely high. The Quad cores are only rated to support a max of 1.4v. Lower it down quickly you shouldn't even need it above 1.3v.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

1.7V on a 45nm processor would fry it in minutes. Anything higher would gut it in seconds.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

1.27*
My bad XD


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

You need to get most of those voltages off Auto. The BIOS can not accurately detect the proper voltage required when Overclocking.
You can leave the ones for DDR3 alone as they wont need tweaking anyway. But you need to manually set your NB and SB voltages.
Does your M/B manual have anything on the stock voltages of those settings. Because they very from M/B to M/B. Like i have my CPU PLL set to 1.8v but it could be very different on your board.
Also FSB - Memory Clock mode should be set to "Unlock" and FSB - Memory Ratio should be set to "Unscync". This will allow you to keep your RAM at stock settings while you overclock your CPU. Then later we will adjust your RAM.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Ill look.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Nope there doesnt seem to be anything.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Well Im unlinked and unsynced now and am pushing forth


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Cool, just keep use up-to-date on the Overclocking, and remember to take baby steps when upping the FSB (5mhz increments between boots). Because if you make to big of a jump you could damage your M/B and Processor.
Also if you havn't already set your PCI-E frequency to 100mhz. Your system will become very unstable even if its bumped up 1mhz.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes PCI-E is at 100MHz and it just failed at 1359 MHZ so i put the CPU Voltage at 1.18 running prime again as we speak


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Its seems like that did it its about to pass the third set of self-tests in Prime95


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Failed Prime95 second time in a row at 1369MHz FSB bumping CPU from 1.1875 to 1.19375


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

i would up the vcore. 1.3v is a good starting point. right now you are below default voltage
if i am not mistaken, default for this chip is 1.2375


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

1.3v. is fine for a start, Intel lists the max vcore as 1.3625v. for the 45nm. Core 2 cpu's.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

So you're saying i should just kick it up to 1.3v right now?

Sorry didnt see your post BoT
Ill kick it up to 1.3 after this round of tests I guess


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

I just kicked the CPU Voltage to 1.3 and it posted and booted fine running Prime95 at 1384MHz now.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Quick Question
When my PC fails Prime 95 now what will the problem most likely be since my CPU voltage is at 1.3V? Im assuming at much higher FSB freq. it will fail because of the CPU Voltage but between now and that point what are some possibilities?


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

depends on what else you have done so far. 
your cpu should be able to hit 1600 fsb, your ram will not .. easily .. if at all.
thats why i suggested to find you stable max for both and try to find the golden middle.
temperature is a big factor as well as PLL and VTT voltages and northbridge voltages. 
it's a fine tune orchestra. 
as suggested 1.3675v is intel's recommended max vcore and for long terms purposes i would stick to this recommendation. VTT should not be over 1.4v and PLL not over 1.8v, NB 1.35v.
everything above that .. you on your own.

the cpu will start throttling above 65 degrees and sometime after, the system is unstable 
i do not recommend to stress test your system at 65 degrees and above for multiple hours. the high temps and stress degenerate you cpu.

also, before you go into anything above light to medium overclocking you should be aware that you can cause damage to your system to the point of failure. unless you consider and are capable of replacing parts of the system, i would stay at lower overclocking settings. 
if your motherboard provides automatic overclock settings, i would try those and take a look at what you end up with.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

It just failed on FSB @ 1404 with a CPU Voltage of 1.3.
I dont know what to change now...


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

up the NB voltage to 1.2 -1.3v
whats the speed for the ram now?
what are the temps like?

how does it crash? does the test just fail, BSOD, reboot, freeze?


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

The Prime95 test just fails. Rounding error nothing special.
The ram is stock at 1333 unlinked unsynced.
Temps arent much higher then when i started it maxes at about 48c.
Ill try tweaking the NB voltage.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

I am running Prime95 again at a 1404 FSB and a 1.3V setting for the NB Core. Lets see what happens.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Prime95 failed almost instantly. Setting the NB back to auto. Any other ideas?


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

ok try this:

BIOS Settings
Extreme Tweaker
CPU Level Up = Auto
Memory Level Up = Auto
AI Overclock Tuner = Manual
CPU Multiplier = 6 - 9
FSB - Memory Clock Mode = UnLinked
FSB - Memory Ratio = UnSynced
FSB (QDR) MHz = 1600
MEM (DDR) MHz = 1333
LDT Frequency = 5x
PCIE Bus Slot 1 & 2 MHz = 100
PCIE Bus Slot 3 MHz = 100
SPP<->MCP Ref Clock, MHz = 200
SLI-Ready Memory = Disabled

Over Voltage
CPU Voltage = 1.3675
Loadline Calibration = disabled
CPU PLL Voltage = 1.60
CPU VTT Voltage = 1.36
Memory Voltage = AUTO
NB Core Voltage = 1.54
SB Core Voltage = 1.5
CPU GTL REF0 Ratio = auto
CPU GTL REF1 Ratio = auto
CPU GTL REF2 Ratio = auto
CPU GTL REF3 Ratio = auto
NB GTL REF Ratio = +20
DDR3 CHA1 Ref Volt = auto
DDR3 CHB1 Ref Volt = auto
DDR3 CHA2 Ref Volt = auto
DDR3 CHB2 Ref Volt = auto

CPU Configuration
CPU Internal Thermal Control = auto
Limit CPUID MaxVal = Disabled
Enhanced C1 (C1E) = Disabled
CPU C State Capability = Disabled
Execute Disable Bit = Enabled
Virtualization Technology = Enabled
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep(tm) Tech. = Enabled
CPU Core 2 = Enabled
CPU Core 3 = Enabled
CPU Core 4 = Enabled

Spread Spectrum Control
CPU Spread Spectrum = Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum = Disabled
MCP PCIE Spread Spectrum = Disabled
SATA Spread Spectrum = Disabled
LDT Spread Spectrum = Disabled


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

It failed post.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Bios Setting Currently are:
CPU Multi - 9.0
FSB - Mem Clock - Unlinked
FSB (QD), MHz - 1404
MEM (DDR), MHz -1333
LDT Freq - 5x
PCIE -100
SPP<->MCP Ref Clock - Auto

Memory timing everything is auto

Over Voltage
CPU - 1.30
Loadline - Disabled
Memory -1.64
NB Core- 1.3

Everything else is auto.

CPU Configuration
CPU Internal Thermal Control = auto
Limit CPUID MaxVal = Disabled
Enhanced C1 (C1E) = Disabled
CPU C State Capability = Disabled
Execute Disable Bit = Enabled
Virtualization Technology = Enabled
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep(tm) Tech. = Disabled
CPU Core 2 = Enabled
CPU Core 3 = Enabled
CPU Core 4 = Enabled

Spread Spectrum is all disabled.


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

set the multi to 6 and the fsb to 1600, then you adjust the mem divider to go back to 1333
the nvidia chipset has known fsb holes and many of them are in the early 14xx's


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Can you rephrase that? Im kind of lost. I understand what you mean but i dont what steps to take exactly


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

the NB needs more juice. step it up in .5v increments but no more then 1.55 total


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

set the fsb to 1600, then adujst the mem to 1333


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

The NB goes in increments of .02 only.


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

thats fine, use them and move up slowly to no more then 1.55v
move up, reboot, stress test and start over


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

I tried that and it failed right away.


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

what about if you set all voltages on auto with fsb at 1600 and mem at 1333
get a voltage readout of everything and set it so in bios. then inch up


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Inch up with a X6 multi and a 1600 FSB?


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

yap, to easy up on the cpu and get stable volts. once you have the voltages right and the fsb stable, you can up the multi to see how far the cpu let you go. 
once you hit something solid and high, you easy up on the voltages a bit to find the sweet spot.
then you can take on the ram


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Okie im trying that


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

I booted up with all volts on auto and a 6 CPUM and 1600 FSB and 1333 Mem and Prime 95 fails very quickly...


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

I took down voltages so im going to set them and see what happens.
Which should I set?


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

I set the PLL VTT NB SB and CPU and it still failed very quickly.


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

only set vcore to 1.3v


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Coincidentally thats what I did
Im kinda iffy going any higher than that atm


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

ok, is it stable?


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

did you do a mem test?


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Nope insta-fail pretty much. I went back to 9x1399 and am tweaking the NB Voltage. i moved it one notch up from 1.3v and it hasnt failed yet. if this passes i guess ill try 1404 again

My bad it was running at 1404
And im trying it again with a NB VOltage of 1.34 right now. It failed at 1.32 11 Minutes in


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

No I havent downloaded mem test yet. Ill do that really quick though.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Failed at 1.34 also.
So what should I do?
Back to 6x1600 and manually set voltages and mem test?


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

back to square one. set everything to default and stress test. if it fails then, it sure won't work oc'd. 
mem test yes


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Well default is 9x1333. So I'm starting there.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

I hate this Mobo...


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

You could be getting close to what your motherboard can support. Even though other people could/can overclock its dependant on the quality in the materials that the motherboard is made from, like impurities in the internal copper wiring etc.
I would suggest finding the most stable Overclock you have found so far and leave it there for a few days. It gives your CPU time to adjust to the new voltage and clock speed and if there are any weaknesses in a component (M/B or CPU) they will show by making your system unstable. Then you know to lower your OC some more.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Im seriously considering switching to a Core i7.
Im browsing through MOBO's right now. Any you think I should look at?
And as for getting past the 1404 MHz FSB Any ideas?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

That could be your limit. 
Every motherboard is different.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Any suggestions for a motherboard? Im looking at a i7 950 most likely


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

mulitude available. any preferances, requirements?


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Overclockability
Stable
LGA 1366
Not buggy as hell like the Asus Striker II Extreme
Wide Ram Standard (1600 MHz would be nice
>=4 Sata Ports
3-Way SLI Compatible
Those are the most important things.


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

why LGA 1366? 
i would say the evga classified but i heard it's picky
gigabyte's and asus's are decent but opinion varies.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Im going to be switching to an 17 920/950 most likely


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Ive got the Gigabyte EX-58 Extreme. Very nice board with lots of OC options. Auto recovery on failed OC which is handy puts you back into the BIOS if the OC fails and resets back to last configuration.

Money wise choose the 920. The 950 is more expensive but both the 920 and 950 can achieve the same clock speed. However the 950 can overclock on less voltage and already has a higher clock speed to begin with so less stress on the CPU.

RAM its your preference but there are only a select few that are compatible with the M/B so choose carfully. Also only get about 6GB trying to, overclocking 6GB of RAM on this board is a nightmare in itself any more RAM and trying to tighten the timings could give you an unstable system.

The one thing you should know about the I7 are they are very voltage sensitive, if you set it too high it will be damaged within seconds.
Its maximum voltage differs from chip to chip but its usually no higher than 1.35v. An I7 920 (D0 Stepping) can happly sit on 1.2v @ 4ghz if you get a good CPU.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Aus_Karlos said:


> Ive got the Gigabyte EX-58 Extreme. Very nice board with lots of OC options. Auto recovery on failed OC which is handy puts you back into the BIOS if the OC fails and resets back to last configuration.
> 
> Money wise choose the 920. The 950 is more expensive but both the 920 and 950 can achieve the same clock speed. However the 950 can overclock on less voltage and already has a higher clock speed to begin with so less stress on the CPU.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I'll definitely look into it.


----------



## tk_icepick (Dec 31, 2009)

Unless you're going for triple SLI (and really, why?), the standard EVGA x58 mobo is a fine choice as well.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Im going to start with a 920 most likely and then in june-ish switch to a 975.
Ram: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145224
Mobo Options: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131614
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188039
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131365

Rest of the specs will stay the same. Id like to upgrade to the new nVidia series when that comes out though.

Which of these boards would best overclock with these specs?


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...88048&cm_re=classified-_-13-188-048-_-Product

just for kicks


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Price isn't a HUGE deal i just need something good for overclocking.
Not some unstable piece of crap like the Striker II Extreme.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The EVGA x58 and p55 boards overclock quite well. Mine does, anyway. (E657)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have just built a system with an asus maximus 3 p55 board. And what an overclocker it is even on Asus' auto overclocking options in the BIOS it performs really well.

On auto it got the i5 2.6GHz to 3.6 and on overclocking from auto overclock I got to 4Ghz with no trouble and no voltage increase (vcore).


----------

